# OK, let's go kayaking/canoeing/camping



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

So there's a large group of us paddlers who get together throughout the year at various locations throughout the Eastern US. And the Ohio swing is coming up.
June 7th through June 12th are the dates. You can come for some or all, doesn't matter.
We're camping down in Chillicothe on some private land owned by the guy who owns Paddle Power.
Cost is $15 total, not per day, just chip in $15 so we can rent a Porto John.

It's VERY, VERY informal. Guys, girls, screw ups, drunks, misfits, whoever just show up when they can and come and go as they want. Typically we sit around the campfire at night, get drunk, and plan floats and shuttles for the next day. Then we go float, catch fish, and return to get drunk and sit around the campfire.
Some guys know each other, some don't...doesn't matter. Just show up, be cool, and everything works out great. 


It's a great opportunity to meet some new guys around the area, paddle some new water, and maybe even pick up a tip or two.

If you don't have a kayak or canoe, don't worry. There will be dozens of extras and we all love to share and pass around boats.
Point is, don't let not having a boat keep you from coming.

If you think you're interested, PM me and I'll send you details on how to get there.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

I'll be there again. It's a great time, you don't need to know anybody, there will be guys from several states, and everyone treats you like family, the good kind, lol. If I make it down I'll bring the tarpon for someone to use.

Incredible


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

even misfits like me ? It sounds like a good time ....


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

You wouldn't believe the misfits, or the stories that happen at these events. Last year we tied a guy who passed out in his chair by the fire to his chair, then jolted him awake, don't pass out around a group of misfits. Ask bubbagon about his vehicle burning up, er, maybe don't...


----------



## mcoppel (May 21, 2011)

Wish I had the time to come down, sounds like a hoot and in my old stomping grounds. To bad I got 2 kids getting out of school and a weekend of cub scout activities planned


Maybe next time


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

NAh A six pak max a hate paddeling drunk....This is relly somthing I am verry interested in doing..... What river would be floated the scioto ?


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

We give you time to sober up. There are a few different flows that are available, some close to camp others a drive. Nice thing is all you need to do is show up and you'll get with a group, several different groups go out to different flows or sections so you don't have twenty boats doing the same float. Come down and see, you'll have a ball.

Incredible


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Big Dub,
Scioto is a good option down that way. And there's another 4-5 others in that watershed that are winners for sure.
We camp right on Paint Creek. It's pretty damn good fishing just 200 feet from the tents.
If you're even considering it, come on down. Lots of guitar picking around the camp, poker playing, etc...Very laid back welcoming group of people.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

A musky tournament at Alum Creek will cause me to miss this event this year. I am sure I will hear all about the shenanigans though.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

What's with you and those toothy fish. Wife won't let you sleep over with the boys I'd bet, lol

Incredible


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Maybe since Critter's out, we'll have a rain free weekend.
Sorry you're out, Critter. Can I have your fish count for the weekend?


----------



## Rybo (Jul 23, 2009)

Well well well...


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

You know the drill, Rybo. Same usual suspects.
I think I'll be down Thursday evening to Sunday evening; float Friday, Saturday, Sunday.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Picking up another coosa this week, it's my buddies boat, but staying at my place, so I get to use it whenever. Think I'm bringing both boats this weekend, maybe the tarpon as well. Who else is coming down, should be there friday about 2, want to float sat and sunday.

Incredible


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Awesome.

Here is the address for anyone interested:
10939 State Route 772, Chillicothe , OH 45601
http://www.bing.com/maps/?FORM=Z9LH...yMS4yNzA4NzQwMTExNjcyJTdlLTEyMy42OTI4MTc2ODc=

I'll repeat, just in case anyone is hesitant. This is a VERY, VERY laid back get together. We post where and when, and people just show up. You don't need an invite, or need to know anyone, just show up.
You won't come across a more inviting, friendlier group of guys, I promise.
There will probably be 40-50 guys and gals hanging out throughout the weekend, with plenty of extra boats, food and beer.
The weather is going to be perfect, the fishing will be great, see some new flows, meet some new guys....c'mon, doesn't get any better than that.


----------



## Rybo (Jul 23, 2009)

Just to back up what Bubba is saying: I headed 5 hours down to the New River on Bubba's recommendation that the kayak rodeo they have down there is "very laid back and welcoming." This weekend will probably host many of the same people as the New River rodeo. I was welcomed right away, given food, offered shuttles back and forth, and float/lure advice. Great group of guys, everyone just wants to hang out and float and fish.
I'm probably the youngest that was at the New River rodeo (29), but it was a non issue. Come out, this is the best opportunity you have to float new water and meet other people the the same interests.
I think I'm going to be heading out Friday night, possibly staying through Sunday morning.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

I'm heading down friday after noon, will bring extra kayak's and gear. Who's thinking of joining us?

_Sent from my DROIDX_


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

I'll be heading down Thursday or Friday.


----------



## Rybo (Jul 23, 2009)

It's greatly appreciated that a good number of you are bringing extra boats. My wife should be joining us on Saturday evening for camping and a float the next day. I'd also LOVE to paddle that Coosa if there's an opportunity.

I'm bringing a Wilderness Systems Commander120, if anyone wants to try their hand at a REALLY solid standing/fishing platform.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Haven't picked up the second coosa yet, hoping to have it by friday, if not I'll have mine to test float and a 2009 tarpon 100 that anyone can use sat or sunday

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Davidd (Jan 23, 2011)

StuckatHome,
You ever been to the site RiverBassin.com. The site is awesome and very informative. Alot of people use the Jackson Coosa kayaks. Anyway your avatar picture looks alot like the guy that runs the site Drew Gregory. His videos are great on kayak fishing for bass.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Davidd said:


> StuckatHome,
> You ever been to the site RiverBassin.com. The site is awesome and very informative. Alot of people use the Jackson Coosa kayaks. Anyway your avatar picture looks alot like the guy that runs the site Drew Gregory. His videos are great on kayak fishing for bass.


Davidd, ole stuckie has a crush on Drew and that is why he has his picture as an AV. 

Wish I could make it to this event, but alas tHe toothy critters at Alum are calling on me.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Yeah, Stucky has a man crush on Drew.
His avatar is the equivalent of hanging up your Farrah Fawcett poster on your door.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

I invited drew to the rodeo this weekend, but his attorney wants me to stop calling...

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Davidd (Jan 23, 2011)

That is funny


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

StuckAtHome said:


> I invited drew to the rodeo this weekend, but his attorney wants me to stop calling...


EVERYONE wants you to stop calling!!

BTW, I need to call you. Are you taking your moped down there? If so, I can haul your boats and stuff down if you want. I gots extra room.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm outta here.
Heading home to pack and then off. See you knuckleheads down there.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

I'll probably be down around 6 or so--red Subaru. If I hear one note of banjo music, I'm out of there.


----------



## Rybo (Jul 23, 2009)

streamstalker said:


> I'll probably be down around 6 or so--red Subaru. If I hear one note of banjo music, I'm out of there.


Save yourself some time then and don't leave home, haha.

I BELIEVE I'll be showing up Friday night late, around 12/12:30am.
I'll look for the campfires.

Ryan


----------



## meathelmet (Aug 4, 2008)

Wow, this sounds like a great time with some fun people. I have my military drill so I cannot make it. Do you guys run this every year at this time? Maybe I can come down next year and hang.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Man, looks like storm moving in, but north of rodeo. Why does it always rain at rodeo's. Looks like I'll be getting wet loading the truck.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Rybo (Jul 23, 2009)

So what's everyone thinking down there. Storms right now, storms a bit later, storms in teh morning. We're getting slammed on the west side of columbus right now? Will the flows hold up?


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Great time so far, just got fine with float, time for some beverage...

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Got home about an hour ago, great time, met some new guys, couple ogf' ers. The fish were not on fire, but the floats were great, can't wait until next year.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Rybo (Jul 23, 2009)

Agreed, great meeting you Stucky, and thanks for shuttling today!


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Hey stuckie do you live right off morse near Hamilton? If so I saw you last Tuesday about 10 am leaving to float. You had that koosa and an orange yak on yer rack.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Wow. Sore and foggy would be the adjectives that describe me today.
What a great time. As my body reminded me this morning...
The poor dog is still sleeping.
And what was with the dude with the weird helmet?


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Wasn't me,i have a truck.
I am so sore, haven't unloaded truck or yak's yet, thank god the kids are home, lol

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Taken in total, that was the probably the three weakest back-to-back fishing days I've ever had. Tough to figure out because the water was perfect. If everyone weren't so cool and fun to hang out with, I probably wouldn't do it again....Even with the tough fishing I'd do it again tomorrow. I had a blast!

Man, I am in recovery mode. I fell asleep during the game last night and am just now stirring around and having my coffee. I've got to go sift through my stuff now and get it ready for a trip to the Allegheny on Wednesday and Thursday.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Yupper. The fishies were in a post spawn funk, for sure. A lot of good fishermen pounded that water, Neal, and it wasn't exactly stellar for any of them.
I think we all caught a handful or two each day, but there was usually just one big fish per group per trip.

But DAM, what a good time. All I know is that I was able to light my piss on fire this morning...I don't know what that means, but maybe I'll keep the whiskey bottle in the cupboard tonight.
Pretty area too. And it was almost impossible, but I think we were the only area of the state that didn't get rained on most of the weekend. We only had rain Thursday night while we slept, other than that it was high and dry all weekend. Matter of fact I have a decent sunburn working today.

Really good hanging with everyone! We'll have to get an after worker going this week or next.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

After much sleep, I've recovered. Thanks rybo for the help. Thanks bubbagon for the entertaining drew comments, which never seemed to end, lol. I think the award for balance goes to streamstalker, his dance in the rocky about taking out bubbagon's boat, and lunch, was memorable. And what's with a lab that doesn't like going in the water, must be a dublin thing. Hope the guy is fine after stealing a chicken wing from me.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Rybo (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm just wondering how bad Bubba's poison ivy outbreak is. #DeweyLovesPoisonIvy


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

No poison ivy for me OR the dog.
I guess river water washed it off well.


----------

